# Breeder recommendations



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

*Pigeon Breeder/Coop recommendations*

I was wondering if I could get some recommendations for pigeon breeders? I am most interested in white homers. Preferrably long range fliers with strong homing instinct. Anyone know of some good breeders who might have a breeding pair or two available?

Anyone heard of Strombergs in Pine River, MN? I would prefer to pick up my pigeons as shipping is expensive and, even though they say it is safe, it still scares me. So...if I could find a breeder within driving distance I would prefer it. 

Also could you post or PM me with anyone I for sure should NOT buy pigeons from? 

Thanks guys!

P.S. Are there any specific name for white homers? Or is that the proper name for them. "White Homers"?


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

bumpity bump!

Anyone heard of this place? http://www.mmlofts.com/

Or how about this place? http://www.2racepigeons.com/WHITE_PIGEONS_FOR_SALE.html

What should I expect to pay for a breeding pair?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Moonshadow,

I have no personal knowledge of either of the breeders at the links you posted. Stromberg's has been around a long time, but I don't think they breed their own pigeons .. they contract with people who do the breeding for them and the breeders ship direct to the purchasers.

I'd suggest you find a couple of local pigeon racers and arrange to visit them and see if you can purchase what you want locally. White homers, white homing pigeons, white racers, or white racing pigeons would be the correct terms for what you are looking for.

Terry


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Terry is right . . .its a hit or miss with these breeding companies. They will claim to ship you Morvedt's or some other well know white homer, White Bandits, etc. But the pedigree and price don't add up. A good pedigreed breeding pair is not gonna cost you $25. As Terry said, visit local clubs. Also if your gonna race, release, or just raise them, that will help in determining the type of bird you want.

Good Luck . . .Abisai


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Has anyone heard of Tom Scotto who lives in Staten Island, NY? This is what his ad says, "Pure White Racing Homer – Bred from Mortveths, Sions and Jannsens. Easily do 200 miles. 2007 youngsters at $25 each, breeders at $75 pair. These are the finest available with club bands." What does Mortveths, Sions and Jannsens mean? Is this a good price?

His coop looks like this...


















Is it just me or does it look kind of dirty? Maybe I just don't know what I'm looking for...

Good suggestion about the local breeders/clubs. Waiting to hear back from the local club and some local breeders.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

moonshadow said:


> Has anyone heard of Tom Scotto who lives in Staten Island, NY? This is what his ad says, "Pure White Racing Homer – Bred from Mortveths, Sions and Jannsens. Easily do 200 miles. 2007 youngsters at $25 each, breeders at $75 pair. These are the finest available with club bands." What does Mortveths, Sions and Jannsens mean? Is this a good price?
> 
> His coop looks like this...
> 
> ...


These links don't work for me .. they just open up a new window with the thread from Pigeon-Talk.

I don't know Tom Scotto either .. sorry. The strains listed as being bred from are famous families of racing pigeons. Whether Mr. Scotto actually has these types of pigeons is something I don't know. I suspect not given the low price they are being sold for. Extremely high quality racing pigeons can and do sell for many thousands of dollars.

Terry


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Try these...


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

*Hi Moonshadow*

You might want to try this link. 

http://www.atldoves.com/

His name is Sonny Almario and he is down here in Georgia and is a very active member in our club. He has been doing dove releases for a very long time and has been very successful on the racing end as well. He is a great guy, very honest and very knowledgable. Nobody can guarentee results, either in the breeding loft or the racing loft, but at least with Sonny you can rest assured you will get exactly what he says you will get. I know he has invested in several birds from Mike Ganus as well as other top breeders. If nothing else he is a great guy to just talk to and get info from. He has been a big help to me.

Hope this helps.

Dan


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

moonshadow said:


> Try these...


That worked .. thank you. That is perhaps not the most elegant loft that's ever been posted here on Pigeon-Talk, but it's not what I would consider dirty. Pigeons poop .. that's a fact .. there are a few poops on the V perches and in a couple of nest boxes, but that could have happened within minutes of cleaning the loft. Others who have actual lofts will be able to "judge" and comment better.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> That worked .. thank you. That is perhaps not the most elegant loft that's ever been posted here on Pigeon-Talk, but it's not what I would consider dirty. Pigeons poop .. that's a fact .. there are a few poops on the V perches and in a couple of nest boxes, but that could have happened within minutes of cleaning the loft. Others who have actual lofts will be able to "judge" and comment better.
> 
> Terry


I can honestly say looking at that picture, it doesn't really look that bad at all. I'm just wondering how many birds are actually in what size coop.  Not sure about the feeders and waterers and when they were last cleaned.

I have been in a coop that was not clean and you see layers of layers of poop on top of poop-dry and crusted, that is very bad, and the birds will also show signs of neglect and disease. 

After my husband cleans the coop with 40 pigeons in it-and it is a very good size coop, it looks almost as dirty the day after, and we clean every other day, so you can't really judge by looking at the picture.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> ...so you can't really judge by looking at the picture.


Good to know. Thank you.

Also, thanks for the link for the other guy in Georgia. I will definately check him out.

I am not sure if I am interested in just racing and/or eventually white "dove" release, but I do know I would like to start with whites. I figure it will be easier to find new homes for my pigeons if I figured out I didn't really like the whole pigeon thing. I also really like the look of the whites. They're good looking birds and I'm a girl, so pretty is a must! JK! LOL!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

learning said:


> You might want to try this link.
> 
> http://www.atldoves.com/
> 
> ...


I tried to e-mail this guy, but the contact me form doesn't work on my mac.  Could you PM me his personal e-mail if you have it? Thanks!


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

MoonShadow . . . 

Racing is not "just racing" and releasing is not as romantic as it may seem. They both are demanding, full time endeavors that require a lot of time, energy and dedication. Not to mention financial investment. You say " . . . it will be easier to find new homes for my pigeons if I . . . didn't like the whole pigeon thing". Speak to some local racers, contact white dove release groups on the net. Do some research find out exactly whats involved . . . if you still want to proceed start small - one or two pairs. Who knows if its really in your blood you may just settle for enjoying them for what they are - wonderful, intelligent pets who will love you as much as you do them.

Good Luck

Abisai


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I truely do not mean to demean racing and I certainly don't think of it as "just racing" I meant "just" as in exclusively racing vs. racing and white release. I am trying to get in touch with some breeders to chat a little with them about their birds. I would certainly only be starting with 1-2 pairs when and if I get pigeons. We'll have to see when I get more involved. It would certainly start out as a hobby. As I've said in earlier posts I have worked with all sorts of birds and have yet to find out that wasn't a lot of fun.


----------

